

Will there be a Distributed HTTP? - MrArtichaut
https://www.mnot.net/blog/2015/08/18/distributed_http

======
i336_
This isn't distributed, but it might be considered (arguably) vaguely
relevant:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multipath_TCP](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multipath_TCP)

MPTCP splits a TCP virtual circuit (connection) up into multiple paths so that
the underlying packets can travel via more than one route to their final
destination.

It's a very, very new protocol; Linux contains the official reference
implementation (which Android gets too), and independent implementations can
be found in FreeBSD, F5 Networks' BIG-IP, and Citrix Netscaler.

However, Apple's introduction of MPTCP in iOS 7 is the most interesting: the
OS actively uses the technology to talk to various Apple-controlled services.
[http://perso.uclouvain.be/olivier.bonaventure/blog/html/2013...](http://perso.uclouvain.be/olivier.bonaventure/blog/html/2013/09/18/mptcp.html)

As such, it's currently the biggest commercial implementation of MPTCP out
there at the moment.

